# What do you get old men for their burfday?



## bunnyman666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Trix here-

My dumpy is going to be really, really old this year- 42 to be exact!!! That's almost four times as old as me!!! Gasp!!!!

Dumpy says he wants a gold Rolex. So I asked Mummers about getting a gold Rolex for Dumpy. She said "in Dumpy's dreams he gets a gold Rolex". I think Dumpy dreams about gold Rolexes a LOT, so he should have about a hundred of them by now in his dreams. Mummers grumbled something about more carrots on her left paw before Dumpy getting a gold Rolex, but I think she is talking about something other than a tasty treat...

What would you get for a very old man's burfday?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 20, 2014)

The big man I get to see sometimes is even older than dat! (My Mama calls him "Dad" a lots.) Hehe. My Mama got him this really shiny special knife for his burfday. He likes to look at it a lot and keep it in a display. The big man also likes hooman treats like "pistachios" so Mama got him some of those too. I asked Mama what a "Rolex" is, and I must say, Dumpy has good taste! 
--Nessa


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dumpy told me he is stuck with his ratty, old stainless and gold Rolex for another year. 

Trigger and I used to try to guess how old Dumpy is. I said he was older than some trees. Trigger said that Dumpy is so old that he planted the petrified forest from a sapling. I then came back and said Dumpy is so old that he saw the Grand Canyon when it was a mere crater in the ground. Trigger came back and said Dumpy is so old that he saw the first Christmas. Wow tht is old.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2014)

Nuttin--if they don't have it by now, they don't needs it!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 21, 2014)

Dumpy needs the burfday bumps! But that's hard verk for a bun...maybe just 42 nosey bumps instead! Hee hee!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Dumpy needs the burfday bumps! But that's hard verk for a bun...maybe just 42 nosey bumps instead! Hee hee!




I licked Dumpy hundreds of times. First, I had to play a burfday song- I took my toy that has a bell on it and threw it a few times. Then Dumpy didn't come to see me, so I rearranged my cage and made more noise. Dumpy then got downstairs and said "my my. Making poopy doop soup. Goofy girl!". That's when the kisses commenced. Dumpy then picked me up and gave me a hug. But I was still hungry, so Dumpy put me down and got me my treats. After he brought the fresh bowl of water, I made certain he knew I was gonna give him his burfday present. I gave him lots of kisses, then he picked me up and snuggled me. He told me this: " Eleven years ago, you were my bufday present. You have been the best burfday present EVER!!!!"

Happy Burfday, Dumpy!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 22, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> I licked Dumpy hundreds of times. First, I had to play a burfday song- I took my toy that has a bell on it and threw it a few times. Then Dumpy didn't come to see me, so I rearranged my cage and made more noise. Dumpy then got downstairs and said "my my. Making poopy doop soup. Goofy girl!". That's when the kisses commenced. Dumpy then picked me up and gave me a hug. But I was still hungry, so Dumpy put me down and got me my treats. After he brought the fresh bowl of water, I made certain he knew I was gonna give him his burfday present. I gave him lots of kisses, then he picked me up and snuggled me. He told me this: " Eleven years ago, you were my bufday present. You have been the best burfday present EVER!!!!"
> 
> Happy Burfday, Dumpy!!!!!



Happy Burfday Dumpy!

It was my Hoomins bday today!!! I gave nosey bumps and showed her my teeths! She ates some chocklit cake and gave me pets and nosey and jaw rubs!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Happy Burfday Dumpy!
> 
> It was my Hoomins bday today!!! I gave nosey bumps and showed her my teeths! She ates some chocklit cake and gave me pets and nosey and jaw rubs!



Happy burfday to your human!!!! Don't you have a funny name for your human? Daddy became Dumpy when he started calling Trigger Lumpy. I do miss Lumpy...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 22, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> Happy burfday to your human!!!! Don't you have a funny name for your human? Daddy became Dumpy when he started calling Trigger Lumpy. I do miss Lumpy...



I call my hoomin my Peasant! Beecuz I am the one who gets groomed and she be the one doing the grooming. I cannot groom her, I only licks my hoofs when she gazes into my eyes. That's how I loves her, by pretending to groom her! She is my mama too I guess? I loves her!


----------



## gensbuns (Jun 23, 2014)

When it was mamas born day I gave her my favorite chew and shes seys thanks you I m still learningings to use kebords it had with da paws ands I gots lots of huggys


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I call my hoomin my Peasant! Beecuz I am the one who gets groomed and she be the one doing the grooming. I cannot groom her, I only licks my hoofs when she gazes into my eyes. That's how I loves her, by pretending to groom her! She is my mama too I guess? I loves her!



Dumpy is my slave. He sometimes calls me Baronness Von Nose Wiggler, which sounds very royal. I respond with Dumpy Von Nose Stiffener.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 23, 2014)

gensbuns said:


> When it was mamas born day I gave her my favorite chew and shes seys thanks you I m still learningings to use kebords it had with da paws ands I gots lots of huggys



You're doing well with the keyboard. 

Never tried sharing food with Dumpy...


----------



## Channahs (Jun 23, 2014)

Wells...I wools gets him dem foot peducurs cus ol mans feetses are yuckez. - Bun Jovi


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 23, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Wells...I wools gets him dem foot peducurs cus ol mans feetses are yuckez. - Bun Jovi





Thank the Great Bunny I have never seen Dumpy's feet!!!!


----------



## blwinteler (Jun 25, 2014)

Happy birfday to dumpy! Our mama haz her birfday in 3 days, but she is not home. We just has David. If we can figger out da fone thing, we cans call her. Is she ever commin back?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 26, 2014)

blwinteler said:


> Happy birfday to dumpy! Our mama haz her birfday in 3 days, but she is not home. We just has David. If we can figger out da fone thing, we cans call her. Is she ever commin back?



Happy burfday to your mummers. 

Your mummers I am certain can't wait to see you. You are rabbits, after all!!!!

Mummers used to stick this box with Dumpy's voice on it whilst he was driving home. I just licked it when I heard Dumpy. Ask David about doing that with your mummers.


----------

